# Sticky  Picky Eaters 101



## pitbullmamanatl

*Picky eaters 101:* Picky eaters are created. If you allow your dog to pick and choose what to eat, they win and you lose. You must choose a good food that works well for your dog (health wise) and stick to it (in this case raw meaty bones). *You are the parent and the one in control of your dog's health*, not your dog because they do not know what is best. You *must regain *pack leadership and *respect *from your dog by *being in control.*
1. Pick a good, healthy food (either RAW or a quality dog food).
2. *Stick to it* no matter how "picky" your dog seems. *Only *change foods if you notice a health issue.
*3. Get on scheduled feeding times.*
4. *Don't* at any time *coax *your dog to eat the food, whether that be vocal reinforcement or *adding anything to it to make it more enticing to eat.* Just simply set the food down and go about your business.
5. Offer a meal of the food you choose and give your dog *no more than 15 minutes to eat it.* If they don't touch it, pick it up to
feed at the next feeding time.
6. Offer the food again at the next scheduled feeding. *Same as before give no more than 15 minutes.* If not touched, pick it up and save for the next feeding time.
7. Give NO snacks or treats between feeding times (until you succeed at this picky eater issue).
8. Keep offering the *same food *each meal time until it is eaten. Keep this up until it's not an issue and your dog will eat what you choose. *This may take days*! I know people who had dogs go *5 *days without eating.

*Things to remember:*
1. No *healthy *dog will *intentionally *starve itself. Each time your dog *doesn't* eat what you put down, *they *are *choosing not to eat*&#8230;you are *not *starving your dog. You are providing them what you think is the best nutrition there is and that is what you have to keep in mind.
2.* Picky eaters are manipulative. *Every time *you cater* to *their wants*, *they win and are in control. *Whether you give them added attention or additions, *they *are getting* what they want*. *Nothing *in life for them should be free and that *definitely *applies to your *respect*.
3. *Patience *is key in this situation. Some dogs are so set in their ways that it will take days for them to cave in and just eat.


----------



## MY MIKADO

Good post Lauren but you forgot to mention that if your dog isnt eating you should have then checked out by a vet to make sure nothing is wrong.


----------



## mswick

*Help*

I have questions. My 11 year old pit bull was sick from something but not sure what. He quit eating completly and was throwing up even water. He finally got better. Could not afford to take to the vet but he recommend pepto and then to feed chicken and rice people food. Since that time he has become very picky eater. Went back to his regular food for a bit and then quite eating it. Tried Blue Duck and potatoe. Ate a short time and then quit. Tried various can foods and now he is turning up his nose at these. He will eat people food and seems to be feeling fine. He is getting us up all night long wanting something to eat. It is worse than having a new born baby. Suggestions please!!


----------



## Pit Mom75

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *Picky eaters 101:* Picky eaters are created. If you allow your dog to pick and choose what to eat, they win and you lose. You must choose a good food that works well for your dog (health wise) and stick to it (in this case raw meaty bones). *You are the parent and the one in control of your dog's health*, not your dog because they do not know what is best. You *must regain *pack leadership and *respect *from your dog by *being in control.*
> 1. Pick a good, healthy food (either RAW or a quality dog food).
> 2. *Stick to it* no matter how "picky" your dog seems. *Only *change foods if you notice a health issue.
> *3. Get on scheduled feeding times.*
> 4. *Don't* at any time *coax *your dog to eat the food, whether that be vocal reinforcement or *adding anything to it to make it more enticing to eat.* Just simply set the food down and go about your business.
> 5. Offer a meal of the food you choose and give your dog *no more than 15 minutes to eat it.* If they don't touch it, pick it up to
> feed at the next feeding time.
> 6. Offer the food again at the next scheduled feeding. *Same as before give no more than 15 minutes.* If not touched, pick it up and save for the next feeding time.
> 7. Give NO snacks or treats between feeding times (until you succeed at this picky eater issue).
> 8. Keep offering the *same food *each meal time until it is eaten. Keep this up until it's not an issue and your dog will eat what you choose. *This may take days*! I know people who had dogs go *5 *days without eating.
> 
> *Things to remember:*
> 1. No *healthy *dog will *intentionally *starve itself. Each time your dog *doesn't* eat what you put down, *they *are *choosing not to eat*&#8230;you are *not *starving your dog. You are providing them what you think is the best nutrition there is and that is what you have to keep in mind.
> 2.* Picky eaters are manipulative. *Every time *you cater* to *their wants*, *they win and are in control. *Whether you give them added attention or additions, *they *are getting* what they want*. *Nothing *in life for them should be free and that *definitely *applies to your *respect*.
> 3. *Patience *is key in this situation. Some dogs are so set in their ways that it will take days for them to cave in and just eat.


Wish someone had replied to this before now, but this is all horrible misinformation. Never EVER allow your dog to go 5 days without eating! Not a single vet will give this suggestion. This needs to be deleted.


----------



## EckoMac

Pit Mom75 said:


> Wish someone had replied to this before now, but this is all horrible misinformation. Never EVER allow your dog to go 5 days without eating! Not a single vet will give this suggestion. This needs to be deleted.


5 days is uncommon, a dog won't normally go more than 3. This post is written by a very knowledgeable BULLDOG woman. You're entitled to your opinion and I won't delete your comment. The post is 12 years old. It's still sound advice. Take it or don't. But we aren't taking it down because you have an opinion.


----------

